# DLNA server not visible to other devices



## SailingSteve (Nov 7, 2015)

I'm a noob, so I apologize if I'm asking this in the wrong place and welcome any direction that gets this problem fixed. 
I bought a Seagate Personal Cloud a little while ago and plugged it in, set it up, and filled it with media. The intent was to access the content with the Xbox One, and play it on the living room TV. I also have a Chromecast hooked to the bedroom TV, and wanted to be able to direct the Chromecast to play content off the drive using Seagate's app on my phone. Initially everything worked fine, but now it doesn't.

Here's the setup: 
Seagate device is connected via Ethernet to ATT Pace router/gateway (I'll post all model numbers at the end so they are in one place).
Xbox one is wired into same router/gateway.
Chromecast is connected to the wireless network that the router/gateway provides.
Phone is connected to the wireless network that the router/gateway provides.

Here's the situation:
After setting everything up, it all worked swimmingly. Every device could see the server and play the content off of it seamlessly. Then one day, the router/gateway locked up and I had to reboot it to get an internet connection. After rebooting it was still being temperamental, so I called ATT and their tech said he pushed a firmware upgrade and we should be good to go after another reboot. Internet was working, so I assumed we were good. Then, a day or so later, I wanted to watch some content stored on the drive on the TV. Turned on the Xbox One, went to Media Player, and the Seagate isn't showing up. I open the laptop, and I can see that the drive is connected to the network, and I can access it's content. Tried rebooting the Seagate, router, and Xbox. No dice. Pulled out my phone and I when I open the Seagate app, I can see the Seagate, browse it's contents, and direct the Chromecast to play content off of it. My wife's phone though, it suddenly couldn't see the Seagate anymore. The app just states that there are no storage devices connected to the network. 

Called ATT, and they say everything looks to be talking on their end, so it must be the Seagate device. I called Seagate and they basically blamed ATT. They state that the router I'm using is not DLNA, UPnP compliant. I basically tell the Seagate guy "bull shniz" because it worked for a month, and it's still working for one phone and the Chromecast. They had no other suggestions after that, so now I'm here. 

It doesn't make sense that a router that isn't compliant would work initially, and then stop working for all but one device. But Ii looked it up and sure enough, this router isn't supposed to do what it definitely did for a month. All I can think of is that the firmware update to the router/gateway may have shut down a port that was used before. But I honestly know very little when it comes to ports, forwarding of ports, firewall pinholes and what have you. I know just enough to be dangerous and probably not enough to help myself. I'm able to login to the IP of the router/gateway and get to its settings. I'm able to login to the IP of the Seagate and get to its settings. 

Any help you fine folks could provide would be appreciated. The information for the devices is below. I'll gladly follow up with any other information. My wife was already bemoaning the cost of this thing that "only saves us the three steps to plug a flash drive into the TV's USB port", so my pride (and possible ability to gain approval of future tech purchases) is on the line if I can't get it working. 

The equipment:
Seagate Personal Cloud SRN21C. Wired into router/gateway.

Xbox one. Wired into router/gateway. Has internet connection with no issues. Cannot see the Seagate. 

ATT Uverse Pace router/gateway. model number 5031NV.

One Motorola Droid Turbo running lollipop, connected via WiFi to the network transmitted by the router/gateway, that can see the Seagate and browse the contents.

One Motorola Droid Turbo running lollipop, connected to the same WiFi network that cannot see the Seagate.

One Google Chromecast gen 1, connected to the same WiFi network that can play content on the drive. 

Thanks. And if I can provide any more information that would help, please let me know.


----------



## Fred Garvin (Sep 4, 2010)

Not sure how much I can help with this, but the first thing I would do is look at the Seagate software and its configuration. Make sure all devices on your network are on the same subnet, e.g. 192.168.1.xxx, assign a static IP to the Seagate in your router.


----------



## spunk.funk (May 13, 2010)

To add to what Fred is saying, boot into the Routers setup page (eg) type the IP address of the router/Default Gateway into your browser address bar. Look for *Devices*. It should list the IP addresses of all of the devices on your network. If you know the IP address of the Seagate, look for that (eg) *192.168.1.xx*. 
On your computer see if you can log into the Seagate device (eg) go to Start/Search and type the IP address of the Seagate (eg) *\\192.168.1.xx. *
How to play music and videos on both Xbox systems with Seagate Wireless Plus via DLNA


----------

